# What are you guys using for Acclimation Box?



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

As the title says, what are you using for acclimation box? TIA


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Dark colored "pond plant" baskets. Not pretty floating in the DT but it's all about the new fish vs esthetics if the DT


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

I ended up buying the SHU:


----------

